# bbw/ssbbw:do you like wearing old and tight clothes?



## natasfan (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey women!
how are you!
i just wanted to know if you like to wear Super tights clothes...for example those jeans that you used some monthes/years ago, and that now that you are fatter, are very tight and make your rolls hang!
Lol...

Would you like to post a pic of you wearing tight clothes?

I hope you like the idea!
Have a good afternoon!


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't do it everyday or very often but I do for sure when I am planning to drive my BF wild.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 2, 2009)

A Poem:

lol I like it too When girles wear tight clothes
and when there rolls hang. 
maybe they could eat a hole cake 
lol


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 2, 2009)

i like to wear too tight clothes sometimes, especially if it is something super cute lol i like to see if i grew out of it and by how much


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 2, 2009)

I like _new_ tight clothes.

And I don't like hole cake.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 2, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> i like to wear too tight clothes sometimes, especially if it is something super cute lol i like to see if i grew out of it and by how much




And I like to keep an eye on your gaining by seeing you in too tight clothes:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I like _new_ tight clothes.
> 
> And I don't like hole cake.



Whole cakes are better and indeed, buying your new clothes already too tight can be nice, too I did with a pair of jeans and like to wear that pair at home!


----------



## natasfan (Jun 2, 2009)

what about showing some pics?


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 2, 2009)

I do it in my shoots, but in general i wear fitted but not tight clothes


----------



## Malfiore (Jun 2, 2009)

Personally the only thing I like to wear tight on occasion is a nice low-cut sweater. Everything else just seems to make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## natasfan (Jun 2, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> I do it in my shoots, but in general i wear fitted but not tight clothes



you must look wonderful
lol


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 2, 2009)

natasfan said:


> what about showing some pics?



have you ever posted a picture of yourself on here ever?


----------



## natasfan (Jun 2, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> have you ever posted a picture of yourself on here ever?



i havent
so i cant ask you to post one?
i just asked it, you havent to do it!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 2, 2009)

Oldtimer76 said:


> And I like to keep an eye on your gaining by seeing you in too tight clothes:happy:



aww me too, thanks <3


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2009)

Natasfan, I think that you really need to be reminded that Dimensions does _*not *_exist for the sole purpose of providing you with masturbatory material, and you might find that you recieve a warmer reception when you stop treating it as though it does.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 3, 2009)

Yah, Natasfan, join some paysites. The requests for spank material are lame.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 3, 2009)

ehehehehe

I was just about to post a picture of me with my First Communion dress up around my thighs, but a few male party poopers made me decide against it.


Sorry, natasfan!!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 3, 2009)

Mossy, quit yer yapping and put on that sausage-casing-tight old senior prom dress of yours I love so much.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jun 3, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> aww me too, thanks <3



Keep us up to date with the results:blush:


----------



## mossystate (Jun 3, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Mossy, quit yer yapping and put on that sausage-casing-tight old senior prom dress of yours I love so much.




Ummmmmmmmmmmm....I am gonna have to borrow a prom dress. :blush:

I was a cheerleader ........in sixth grade.......how about that. Rah-Rah!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 3, 2009)

eheheheheheheheh


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2009)

heh, well, I enjoy wearing too tight clothes when the mood strikes, and I'd post a picture, but since I wear men's clothes, I doubt you're interested in that kinda picture.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

butch said:


> heh, well, I enjoy wearing too tight clothes when the mood strikes, and I'd post a picture, but since I wear men's clothes, I doubt you're interested in that kinda picture.


We are, we are!


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> We are, we are!



You've already seen these pics, naughty girl! remember the pic of me in my pink striped shirt with the buttons about to pop; I posted it in the GLBTQ forum not too long ago. :blush:


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

butch said:


> You've already seen these pics, naughty girl! remember the pic of me in my pink striped shirt with the buttons about to pop; I posted it in the GLBTQ forum not too long ago. :blush:


Oh YES!!! :wubu:Ahhhh the lgbt forum..where everything is just amazing!! i'll bet natasfan will rush over there now! Yay..button popping gay recruitment!... Is what the headlines will read! lmao


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh YES!!! :wubu:Ahhhh the lgbt forum..where everything is just amazing!! i'll bet natasfan will rush over there now! Yay..button popping gay recruitment!... Is what the headlines will read! lmao



This is the month to recruit, eh?

I swear, if I could get away with it, I am starting to think a fat butch paysite wouldn't be such a bad thing, if only to stoke my own horniness, lol.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

butch said:


> This is the month to recruit, eh?
> 
> I swear, if I could get away with it, I am starting to think a fat butch paysite wouldn't be such a bad thing, if only to stoke my own horniness, lol.


I'm TELLING you there is a market!! Just ask Cors!!  
I actually can't believe there is not such a thing.. i think we need to do some serious research into this matter.
oh gah! i have a report to write that is ment to take me 11 hours.. and before i do it i have to research fat butch porn. hu. How is THAT for procrastination?!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh.. did i say procrastination? I ment something else entirely!


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I'm TELLING you there is a market!! Just ask Cors!!
> I actually can't believe there is not such a thing.. i think we need to do some serious research into this matter.
> oh gah! i have a report to write that is ment to take me 11 hours.. and before i do it i have to research fat butch porn. hu. How is THAT for procrastination?!



Do get back to us with a report after your research is completed, you procrastinator! I think 'procrastination' should be the new slang for that other activity. It goes nicely with 'agitated,' which is what I usually use to describe when I am feeling randy.


----------



## Cors (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Oh YES!!! :wubu:Ahhhh the lgbt forum..where everything is just amazing!! i'll bet natasfan will rush over there now! Yay..button popping gay recruitment!... Is what the headlines will read! lmao



Haha, I do wonder if men looking for fap material lurk around on our picture and nekkid threads hoping for some sort of BBW femme/femme mutual feeding session... guess not since there is enough of that on the Paysite board. :O 



butch said:


> This is the month to recruit, eh?
> 
> I swear, if I could get away with it, I am starting to think a fat butch paysite wouldn't be such a bad thing, if only to stoke my own horniness, lol.



Plus mine. Where are all of you closet Butch admirers? 



mergirl said:


> I'm TELLING you there is a market!! Just ask Cors!!
> I actually can't believe there is not such a thing.. i think we need to do some serious research into this matter.
> oh gah! i have a report to write that is ment to take me 11 hours.. and before i do it i have to research fat butch porn. hu. How is THAT for procrastination?!



There is traditional butch/femme porn, but we want the FAT, ugh! More quality porn, less shoes! Mer, let me know your results!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

LMAO! An agitated procrastination session. Oh my! Yes, firstly my report on Rosenberg's catagories of self description and identity and then on to my report on mergirls catagories of hot bbw naughtyness!! oh..why do i have to do the first..  
I really dont know what to procrastinate over first...
I'm getting agitated!!!!
In both ways.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> More quality porn, less shoes!



hahahahahahahahahahahaha
ooooooooooooooooooh
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Cors..You have no idea how much that made me giggle!
I actually snorted like a wee pig!! 
That HAS to be my new sig!
(then i shall study)


----------



## Tracii (Jun 5, 2009)

Gee all my clothes seem to be getting tight again.I wonder why?I must to research.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Gee all my clothes seem to be getting tight again.I wonder why?I must to research.


Indeed. My hypothesis is -Eating loads of yummy food = Getting fatter=tight clothes.
Hmm..i could be wrong though. I need Lots of willing participants and lots of yummy food for this to be a valid experiment of any kind!  
Though, i think the qualatitive experiences on dimensions are more than enough proof! 
You know..i think they should just give me my research Doctorate NOW quite frankly!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 5, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> eheheheheheheheh


o.o

you're my hero.


----------

